# What's the U.S. release date for the Cruze Diesel?



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone heard a tentative release date yet?


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have not heard but hope it is soon. I want to trade my 12 in for one.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I plan to order mine as soon as they're taking orders, so I'm watching all the news. I've seen a couple of news stories mention that it would be a 2013 model. It could be a 2013 1/2, which could put it as late as May of 2013, I suppose.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe the rumor I heard was 2013.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

The 2013 Malibu's are already released, maybe they'll release the diesel Cruze soon likewise


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> The 2013 Malibu's are already released, maybe they'll release the diesel Cruze soon likewise


Only the Eco Mailbu is available because the powertrain was ready and it was rushed to market. I work for GM and have not heard anything about the 13 Cruzes hitting the lots, so i wouldn't expect the diesel for quite some time.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Why nok import from denmark ? You Can get it alot cheaper here because our taxes, so we buy Them cheaper from the factory, the germans buys their cars in Denmark for that reason


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Snazzy said:


> Why nok import from denmark ? You Can get it alot cheaper here because our taxes, so we buy Them cheaper from the factory, the germans buys their cars in Denmark for that reason


If someone sets up an import service where I can go order one, then maybe I'll consider it. Otherwise, best to wait so that there is dealer support for the technology, etc.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Germans can _drive_ their newly purchased vehicles back to Germany, but Americans need either a BIG snorkel or a _v__ery long distance _'ferry' to get their vehicles "home."


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This may be a dumb question, but wouldnt the steering wheel be on the... wrong side?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> This may be a dumb question, but wouldnt the steering wheel be on the... wrong side?


I'm pretty sure the Germans and Danes both use left-hand drive like in North America.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> This may be a dumb question, but wouldnt the steering wheel be on the... wrong side?


Nope. Believe it or not, it's generally the "Island" nations (GB, Japan, Australia, etc.) and former British colonies that have the steering wheel over there. The continent itself drives on the same side of the road as we do.

Here's a Wikipedia article with more information than you ever wanted to know:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driving_side


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ENGLAND is left-hand, most of europe recently switched "sides" (pun intended) as I vaguely recall.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Been searching the news services several times per week. The most common reference still seems to be "Sometime in 2013".


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*rmy660r*, who works at Lordstown, reports production starts in *August* of this year for the 2013 model-year Eco-Diesel Cruze:



rmy660r said:


> No major changes. There will be a diesel version. We start building those in August.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...ENGLAND is left-hand,


Kind of confusing. They drive on the left side of the road, but the steering wheel is on the right.


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

Chevy will build 12 Cruze diesels in 2012 for test and evaluation. If that goes well, which it likely will given the engine overlap with Europe and base structure overlap with existing USA Cruze, they are to start production in March 2013.

This points to a realistic sell date to the public of July 2013 on the East coast with August 2013 for the West coast. Because the Cruze diesel is a mid year refresher for a tailored aspect and not of the entire Cruze line, it is not necessary that Chevy tags it with a 2014 model year. This allows a sliding date possibility of the diesel release when it is ready and not when tradition dictates.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, GMNA has *not* (yet) applied for *EPA Certifician *of the 2013 ECO-D Cruze; probably undergoing those tests as we speak/type.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

im hoping this things a smash hit... I want one badly.

I dont really want to go the VW route to get my diesel fix.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Skraeling said:


> im hoping this things a smash hit... I want one badly.
> 
> I dont really want to go the *VW route *to get my diesel fix.


*TONGUE-in-CHEEK JOKE*: I think *VW* uses ex-*proctologists* to be their diesel service representatives because they're already trained to say _"...bend over, drop your drawers and cough (up money), please" _(wink,wink)!

Buddy of mine has a diesel Jetta and he nevers leaves the dealership without dropping $200-$500 at every visit.

VW has owners by the gonads for sure (especially while the "warranty" period is still valid).


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Last week GM announced start of production for the diesel in April 2013 with production of the gasoline models to begin in June 2013. No idea why the different dates. Also, since the diesel is a new model the earlier production date doesn't necessarily mean it will be released earlier, just an earlier start of production.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The latest release date rumor is "May" (2013) in six markets and then nationwide "in the summer". I've not been able to figure out exactly which six markets will get the early release, but I think Milwaukee, Denver, and someplace in California are included. You'd think they'd add someplace in Ohio near where they're made, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Nationwide in the summer? I hope my place in California is included. Does anybody have an idea on what the starting price would be?


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

It makes you wonder why one of the initial release sites is in California? I maybe wrong but I don't believe California is very "diesel friendly". Throwing the baby in the deep end and hoping he learns to swim real fast?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

gulfcoastguy said:


> It makes you wonder why one of the initial release sites is in California? I maybe wrong but I don't believe California is very "diesel friendly". Throwing the baby in the deep end and hoping he learns to swim real fast?


This car supposedly meets California emissions. I don't think California is as unfriendly so much as their emissions regulations are. California is 11% of all new vehicle sales and far more than that for efficient car sales.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Found out on the Internet that the US Diesel is a German design and different to most other Cruze Diesel engines which use a Korean engine.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

djjaes said:


> I have not heard but hope it is soon. I want to trade my 12 in for one.


I too have a recent model car (purchased a 2012 Chrysler 200 last year) and I'm considering trading it in for a Cruze TD, if there's a big enough incentive provided. I actually love my current car, but I like diesel technology and if my monthly payment is right and a deal can be negotiated, I could save a great deal with the increased fuel economy (I drive around 25k miles per year).

For me it isn't even necessarily about saving money on fuel per se (its a perk), but not having to fill up every 300-400 miles as I do today. I have the Pentastar V6 engine, and its smooth and nice, but it sucks fuel so quickly. I average 25mpg on the highway, and I average below that in everyday driving (I have probably 15 stoplights between me and the office daily).

I want a car that will last at least until 500+ miles before I have to pull over and fill up again, and this looks like it'd be a big convenience in that regard.

BUT, we'll see when its released what incentives GM offers. I have nothing against Volkswagen, but unlike the American autos they rarely offer decent incentives. An incentive to them is low interest financing or maybe $500 cash back, if you're lucky.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Found out on the Internet that the US Diesel is a *German *design and different to most other Cruze Diesel engines which use a Korean engine.


...actually, it's an _*Italian*_-design (FIAT), but is _manufactured_ by GM-Opel in Austria.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

I did a calculation on the fuel economy.

Diesel right now is about $4.15 in the Buffalo area, gasoline is $3.75 at most places. Even with the premium price, here's how it goes.


$4.15 / 40mpg average (using a low estimate) = 10.3 cents/mile
$3.75 / 25mpg average (good estimate on my 200) = 15 cents/mile

25k miles year x 10.3 cents = $2,575
25k x 15 cents = $3,750

So, as fuel prices go, I've got the potential to save over $1100 a year in fuel costs, or nearly $100 a month. That's enough incentive for me to consider losing some money on the trade in if the monthly payment is decent and an incentive can bring it down to a good level.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I live in New Jersey. I called my local dealer and he said he could order one this Thursday with an 8 week lead time. So that puts it in around mid June.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

tndk said:


> I did a calculation on the fuel economy.
> 
> Diesel right now is about $4.15 in the Buffalo area, gasoline is $3.75 at most places. Even with the premium price, here's how it goes.
> 
> ...


Now imagine paying $4.03 for premium like I did the other day... doesn't sound too bad, huh?!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Now imagine paying $4.03 for premium like I did the other day... doesn't sound too bad, huh?!


It's about the same here. $4.03 actually for the 2nd lowest-priced station in my area.

89 octane ftw!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I can get diesel fuel in New Jersey for $3.54. Gas is $3.17. Diesel usually runs 40 to 45 cents a gallon more than regular


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

I paid $3.51 for diesel fuel yesterday. It is the cheapest place in the county (coastal Mississippi) though. The average is probable 10 to 20 cents higher. Regular unleaded was $3.23 a gallon for a 28 cent markup.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

We got our first one today. Black Granite. I'm taking it out for a spin after the PDI is completed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> We got our first one today. Black Granite. I'm taking it out for a spin after the PDI is completed.


If it's OK to ask, is that an: 

a) Service Technician familiarization vehicle?

b) Basic inventory stock vehicle? 

c) Someone's special order?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> If it's OK to ask, is that an:
> 
> a) Service Technician familiarization vehicle?
> 
> ...



b) Stock Unit

GM rep will be here in the morning to do the walk around.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> We got our first one today. Black Granite. I'm taking it out for a spin after the PDI is completed.


Is it a 2013 or 2014 Cruze?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Is it a 2013 or 2014 Cruze?



2014. Sticker Price = $27155


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> 2014. Sticker Price = $27155


Does it have keyless entry,push button start?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Does it have keyless entry,push button start?


No.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden Cruze Equipe diesel is about $1,000 cheaper at the present time and is available on 0.5% interest over 3 years. It comes with alloy wheels and fog lights standard as well as bluetooth 7" touchscreen etc. The Equip is the base model over here.

My car is a CDX and I have owned it for 9 months now and it is the nicest car to drive I have ever owned.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> 2014. Sticker Price = $27155


For 27k what options does it have?


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

MY concern would be the issue the VW TDIs have. The grenading HPFP. I hope that the Cruze TD doesn't use the same CR system. If so, it could be a problem. Before I got my Cruze, I shopped Jetta TDI and almost bought one. I love diesel cars and would be interested in trading my 12 Cruze for one. Perhaps, waiting would be prudent to work out bugs.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

2013cruze said:


> for 27k what options does it have?



01a - trim color seat 1cn - trim color door panel 1sl - 1sl package 1sz - discount option package 4aa - interior trim 5a7 - no spare tire 5gn - tires, all éseason blackwall 6x1 - component frt lh non computer sel susp 7x1 - component frt rh non computer sel susp 8x2 - component rr lh non computer sel susp 9l3 - tire sealant & inflator kit in place of spare tire 9x2 - component rr rh non computer sel susp a51 - front bucket seats a64 - seat rr split, folding, 40/60 a69 - rstrnt st-belt tnsnr, frt, var2 acc - jet black ads - pwr seat adj driver 6 way aed - power window, pass express down aeq - power window,rrdrs express down ag6 - seat adjuster, passenger, 6 way manual ahn - restraint provisions latch ajc - rstrnt head, fr seat,up/dn adj akk - windshield style acoustic pvb akp - window type solar absorbing windshield type tinted akx - window type solar absorbing au3 - lock control side dr, elec awo - rstrnt sys rr stblt,rr,3pnt ctr axg - window pwr oper-xprss dr up/dn axj - passenger car ayf - airbags, driver & front passenger frontal knee side impact & head curtain; rear outboard passengers side impact & head curtain b34 - floor mats b35 - floor mats, rear bah - eqp security sys,immob,step two bih - insulation acustical pkg, hood bs1 - acoustic insulation pkg bs2 - insulation acustical pkg, added material bs4 - insulation back pnl btv - remote vehicle start c32 - heater, electric, auxiliary c49 - defogger rr window, electric c67 - air conditioning c91 - lamp intr, roof, courtesy c95 - lamp intr,roof,crtsy & 2 rdng d6i - visors, driver/frt passenger w/ illuminated vanity mirrors d75 - handle o/s door body color da1 - arm rest rr seat, storage dbu - cnsle frt cmpt,flr,arm rst sldn dd8 - inside rearview mirror, auto dimming dp6 - mirror prov housing painted dvr - instrument cluster dwe - outside mirrors, power adjustable, heated e17 - bumper 2.5 mph e3e - handle o/s, l/gate, r/cmpt,chrm ea1 - pocket front seat back, lh ea2 - pocket front seat back, rh ebf - trim seat leather ef7 - country code, u.s.a. fct - trim door fabric fe9 - 50-state emissions fhx - vehicle fuel diesel b20 fm9 - axle, 3.20 final drive ratio fx3 - stabilitrak - stability control system w/ traction control gaz - summit white gna - chassis equip front strut asm gng - suspension, rear enhanced i14 - engineering model year j60 - antilock brake system, 4 wheel disc jj2 - brake lining brake noise & dust performance k34 - cruise control k4f - battery, 800 cold-crank amps ka1 - driver & front passenger heated seats kc7 - receptacle electrical, rr seat kcl - heater duct kg9 - alternator, 140 amps ktf - primary key kti - tire sealant & inflator kit in place of spare tire lhd - left hand drive lod - plant code lordstown, oh, usa luz - engine, 2.0l turbo diesel dohc mah - north american mkt mdc - molding b/s upper bright mdk - transmission, 6 spd automatic mm1 - merchandised trans auto equip n34 - leather wrap steering wheel n37 - steer column tilt, telescoping nj1 - steer pwr, non-var ratio, elect nt7 - emission system federal,tier 2 pdd - 2lt driver convenience pkg: * visors, driver/frt passenger w/ illuminated vanity mirrors * inside rearview mirror, auto dimming * outside mirrors, power adjustable, heated * rear vision camera system r9n - control-sales item no. 89 rsb - wheels, 17" forged painted aluminum slm - sales processing stock orders t3w - lamp system daytime running, reduced intensity low beam t43 - rear spoiler t4a - headlamps halogen t74 - headlamps control auto, delay t83 - headlamps control auto on-off tpv - grille rdtr, black,w/chrome bar ts6 - lamp stop, high level tu2 - lamp marker, side u07 - horn fanfare u25 - lamp intr, rr compt, courtesy u2k - xm radio - service subscription sold separately by sirius/xm after 3 months u91 - antenna short, roof, radio uc3 - steering wheel controls ud0 - sensor indicator inflatable restraint, frt rh/child presence detector udc - display instrument driver info enhanced (one color graphic) udy - infotainment display color info display (cid) 7", wvga, tchscrn ue1 - 6 mths onstar directions & connections with automatic crash response and turn-by- turn navigation (ask dealer about geographic coverage) uh0 - indicator seat belt warning, lh uh1 - indicator seat belt warning, rh uhq - audio system w/ navigation, am/fm cd player w/ 7" color touchscreen uj2 - indicator engine oil life ujm - tire pressure monitor uke - display eco drive assistance uls - lock control steering column umn - speedometer inst, miles & kilo, miles odometer up9 - chevrolet mylink, hands-free smartphone integration with pandora and stitcher, bluetooth audio streaming voice-activated technology usr - receptacle usb utj - theft deterrent electrical, unauthorized entry uvc - rear vision camera system uz6 - audio system, 6 speaker v48 - coolant eng maximum protection v8d - vehicle statement us v9m - model conversion vhy - protector body sheet metal, high corrosion preventive vk3 - front license plate bracket vrg - value added asm cockpit vrh - value added asm steering column vrk - value added asm roof trim vrl - value added asm frnt horizontal suspension vrm - value added asm frnt vertical suspension vrn - value added asm rear suspension vrr - value added asm tires & wheels vtw - glovebox, auxiliary vwc - panel ctr instrument vy7 - leather trimmed shift lever vze - model year 2014 w2d - cargo net (dealer installed) wa7 - aero performance pkg: Includes lower front grille air shutter, mid-body aero panels & front fascia air dam wgc - collection rdo equip receiving unit, gps xj2 - sport tuned suspension xl7 - freq rating 315 mhz, long dist ym8 - identification - lpo  


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

djjaes said:


> MY concern would be the issue the VW TDIs have. The grenading HPFP. I hope that the Cruze TD doesn't use the same CR system. If so, it could be a problem. Before I got my Cruze, I shopped Jetta TDI and almost bought one. I love diesel cars and would be interested in trading my 12 Cruze for one. Perhaps, waiting would be prudent to work out bugs.


Not only does the Cruze D use a different HPFP but the tdi no longer has those problems either.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> Not only does the Cruze D use a different HPFP but the tdi no longer has those problems either.


Actually the VW Passat no longer has these issues. The same fixes will be incorporated in the Jetta, wagen, and Golf over the next 2 years in the MK VII redesign.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The Holden Cruze Equipe diesel is about $1,000 cheaper at the present time and is available on 0.5% interest over 3 years. It comes with alloy wheels and fog lights standard as well as bluetooth 7" touchscreen etc. The Equip is the base model over here.
> 
> My car is a CDX and I have owned it for 9 months now and it is the nicest car to drive I have ever owned.


US$ or AU$ ?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If ChevyMgr could check, I'd like to know if there is protection agains misfueling built into the filler neck. Something that keeps a gasoline filler nozzle from fitting the car's gas cap/neck system. I've read about them on some European diesel cars.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> If ChevyMgr could check, I'd like to know if there is protection agains misfueling built into the filler neck. Something that keeps a gasoline filler nozzle from fitting the car's gas cap/neck system. I've read about them on some European diesel cars.


i did not see any thing special about the nozzle. I believe gas could be put in it.

We got a white one today. $185 less on it's sticker.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> i did not see any thing special about the nozzle. I believe gas could be put in it.
> 
> We got a white one today. $185 less on it's sticker.


Wow that's a surprise fron what they said on Tge Tour was they wouldn't hit Texas for awhile I'm going to check my dealer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> US$ or AU$ ?


$A1=98C US. on 22/5/13. I forgot 5/22/13 the way your calendar works.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The cars are now out there. I'm creating some running maps of the early release areas. Seems to be all over the place. The maps are in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...hen-2014-cruze-diesel-shows-up-your-area.html


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2014 Cruze Diesel Rollout*

.
*Chevrolet rolling out the new Cruze Diesel in 13 markets where Volkswagen sells the most diesel versions of its Jetta.*

The startup markets for the diesel cruise are: Atlanta, Baltimore, Boston, Houston, Dallas, St. Louis, Seattle, Milwaukee, Denver, Salt Lake City, Sacramento, Calif., Portland and Washington, D.C. The car will be available nationwide by the end of the year.

Source: Washington Post, Business, May 23


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh, DC's on that list.

And the dealer by me actually has a crap ton in stock.

Washington DC Chevrolet Dealer | Pohanka Chevrolet Sales: 888-235-8742 Chantilly VA | Chevrolet Dealers Washington DC | Chevrolet Dealerships Sterling | Chevrolets For Sale Gaithersburg | Chevrolet Ca

I'll have to go check one out. Man...dat price...


----------

